# Timir Patel commits to Prairie View A&M



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Timir Patel commits to Prairie View A&M*

Power Forward Headed To Texas School (2-9-04).
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=266121

TheInsiders.com profile.
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&cfg=null&c=1&yr=2004&nid=1163081

_Good athlete with post moves, according to his AAU coach. "With more strength, this young man will be a steal for Prairie View A&M University," said Charlie Jones._ 

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=26450

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recrui...cfm?recruit_id=974&sport=basketball&dbyear=03


----------

